
The "Work From Home" Generation - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_work_from_home_generation.php
======
bayareaguy
From the article, the good:

1\. No commute

2\. Flexibility

3\. Saving money and the environment

4\. Increased productivity

The bad:

1\. Brainstorming is difficult

2\. You never leave work

3\. Entropy is after you

I have to agree with most of this. For me working from home turned my commute
time into family time. That said I think they missed one significant "bad"
thing for larger organizations: less face time means fewer people will think
of you, which can affect your likelyhood of moving up.

